# Navigation Voices



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I think that Uber's navigation voice sounds like a six year old girl from the Bronx talking with her finger up her nose. Uber must think that I love listening to that, so it constantly turns back on voice navigation.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I want the sexy British lady that I have on Google Maps.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The first things I ever did while driving for Uber is switch off the default navigation and switch off the voices on any other navigation apps.

(1) Uber nav is bad compared to Google Maps (or if you prefer, Waze).

(2) Voice nav communicates to others that you don’t know where you are going, even if that isn’t true.

If you listen via Bluetooth headphones, fine, but I was always most impressed by the drivers who could navigate without voice nav feedback and didn’t distract themselves with headphones. 

Turning off voice nav supports the two known successful driver strategies: fading into the background so the passenger doesn’t notice you or your driving, or alternately being an engaging car companion who can enlighten and entertain passengers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fargle said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think that Uber's navigation voice sounds like a six year old girl from the Bronx talking with her finger up her nose. Uber must think that I love listening to that, so it constantly turns back on voice navigation.


Are you hearing voices again &#128541;



Clothahump said:


> I want the sexy British lady that I have on Google Maps.


Go to England, find a bride and she'll bi..h at you in that lovely British voice all day long.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

One of the high end luxury brands that a dealership where I worked had was Land Rover/Range Rover.

The nav system in the Range Rover had this female English voice that gave me a woodie.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> I want the sexy British lady that I have on Google Maps.


Install waze and get Natalie 
shes really nice &#128525;
One of the English females
sounds like a dominatrix
TURN LEFT !!!
I'm like wait a minute I dont want someone to be mean to me 
If I wanted that ide go HOME
I need help and guidance. ...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> One of the high end luxury brands that a dealership where I worked had was Land Rover/Range Rover.
> 
> The nav system in the Range Rover had this female English voice that gave me a woodie.


That's my wife!! Yeah she does that to me too when she talks...&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Go to England, find a bride and she'll bi..h at you in that lovely British voice all day long.


Don't need to. I've got Barkin' Betty!


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

I always turn off navigation voices. There's less backseat driving that way.....


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think that Uber's navigation voice sounds like a six year old girl from the Bronx talking with her finger up her nose. Uber must think that I love listening to that, so it constantly turns back on voice navigation.


i use her to entertain my pax.

I call her "my ex-wife". I answer her "yes, dear", and explain that she tells me what to do, gets *****y if I disobey, and can't find her way out of a parking lot!


----------

